# Tinned Plum Wine (Light)



## MedPretzel (Jun 9, 2005)

This is a recipe as I wrote it in January. I am sorry I was not more precise, but I think it could be followed:


10 1# cans of plums in heavy syrup
2 cans dark grape juice
water to 5 gallons
3 tsp acid blend
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp yeast energizer
1 tsp yeast nutrient
5 campden tablets
1 tsp tannin


1 packet yeast


My starting gravity was 1.090, I used Montrachet yeast. I stabilized with sorbate (1/2 tsp per gallon) in March, and added some sugar to taste. The final product was bottled on May 30, 2005. Taste testing shows that this could be comparable to a white Zinfandel.


----------

